# Honfleur to Calais



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Anyone know any interesting stopping places between honfleur and Calais also overnight stops.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

It is usually the last stop at Honfleur where we spend a couple of days there. The vet is next to the Aire just across the marina bridge so is easy to take the dog to the vet there for the pets passport.

Then it's foot down and back to Calais to get the ferry or to the tunnel as it is a reasonable distance to travel, so we do not stop anywhere between the two points.

ray.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We stopped at Le Touquet dedicated Aire costs €9.50 and is an hour drive with no tolls to Calais. Lots of seasidey things to do.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Plenty of aires on that route, St Valery en Caux, nice aire on the sea, Mers les Bains with some interesting buildings along the front, Le Crotoy, a big flat aire with top shellfish and great dog walks. Le Touquet is alright with an excellent walk but a little expensive/ upmarket. There's a good France Passion at Audinghem too, right by the Todt Battery museum, a very interesting visit. And finally Wissant, a big beach, lots of bunkers and only 15 minutes from the Tunnel.

We've also stayed on the Somme canal, or in the Foret de Eu, loads of choice and an interesting area!


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Dieppe is a good aire and also a good town to visit.

joe


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Check out the campsite database above... Lots listed and reviews etc,,,
This is nice, next to the seine. Watch the big ships go up and down.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=505

Le Crotoy 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2891

Just two but there are loads listed...


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

greenasthegrass said:


> We stopped at Le Touquet dedicated Aire costs €9.50 and is an hour drive with no tolls to Calais. Lots of seasidey things to do.


Endorse the above. We stopped there last week before returning by tunnel. However, the site has been changed by extending the area for cars reducing the number of pitches for MHs by about 10.

Another stop is Le Crotoy


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Dare I say Sangatte, stayed over twice so far with no trouble, 7 miles from Calais and virtually in the dunes along with the other 7-9 vans that were parked there.
Norman.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If you come back to the first one mentioned in tonka's post, you won't cross over the bridge again and it's all country roads to that aire. It's a lovely aire to stay on. Money was collected in the evening last time we stayed there.

Joe


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Saint Valery sur Somme, one of the nicest aires in those parts and never have anyone else crowding your view. Then a quick 62 miles to the Tunnel.
8 Euros per night and worth it. Fantastic little town.
Gerry


----------

